# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Alleinerziehend Medizin studieren

## fredzi

Hallo,

mein Titel sagt es schon. Ich wrde gerne etwas ber Alleinerziehende im Medizinstudium erfahren. Gibt es hier berhaupt welche und ja, wie managt ihr das alles, woher bekommt ihr Untersttzung und wie finanziert ihr das Ganze?

Vielen Dank

----------


## sonnen-aufgang

Hallo! Ich bin mittlerweile alleinerziehend und studiere im 2. Semester. Habe davor schon eine Ausbildung zur Physiotherapeutin gemacht und ein paar Jahre gearbeitet. Meine Tochter war zum Studienbeginn 2 Jahre alt. 
Also Studium und Kind sind bei mir machbar, wenn man genug Leute hat - bei mir meine Eltern und mein Bruder, die im Nachbarhaus wohnen, sowie ihr Papa, der sie einmal unter der Woche nachmittags und einen Tag am WE betreut - die die Abholzeiten der Krippe, bzw. die Abendstunden abdecken.
Nur mit Fremdbetreuung wre es bei mir nicht mglich, da oft abends noch von 17 bis 20 Uhr Seminare oder Vorlesungen stattfinden. Auch frs Abholen aus der Spielstube, in die meine Tochter tglich von 8.30 bis 12 Uhr geht brauche ich jemanden, da die Vorlesungen  bis 12 Uhr gehen und die Praktika um 13 Uhr beginnen. 
Ich habe es anfangs probiert, sie von 8 - 16 Uhr in die Krippe zu geben, aber fr meine Tochter ist das leider noch nichts gewesen. Ein halber Tag geht, aber dann reicht es ihr dort.
Meine Finanzierung ist Elternunabhngiges Bafg (habe ja schon lnger gearbeitet), Kindergeld, Lastenzuschuss fr meine Tochter und Unterhalt, wobei der sehr gering ist, weil ihr Papa auch noch studiert. Ist halt knapp und reicht gerade so. Wobei ich noch meine Eltern im Hintergrund habe, die mir aushelfen knnen.

Melde dich, wenn du noch Fragen hast.
LG

----------


## fredzi

Hi, danke fr deine Antwort :Gefllt mir!: . Bei mir ist es vllt von dem Alter meiner Tochter her leichter. Sie ist acht Jahre und geht in eine Ganztagesschule. Wobei die auch nur bis halb vier geht. Und freitags nur bis 11:30. Eine Tagesmutter habe ich, aber die kostet eben auch dementsprechend. Eltern habe ich nicht in der Nhe. Mein Mann ist nicht sehr zuverlssig... Evtl kann auch mal ne Freundin einspringen. Wie alt bist du denn? Wie war damals die Trennung bei euch, bzw. wann habt ihr euch getrennt? Warst du da schon im Studium? Das ist echt keine leichte Entscheidung. Jetzt mache ich dann erst mal Pflegepraktikum und schau, ob ich das von den Zeiten hinkrieg...Fhlst du dich manchmal berfordert?

LG

----------


## MilasMutti83

Hallo,

meine Tochter ist drei, ich werde vorraussichtlich ab WS 2013 in Mainz tudieren und bin auch alleinerziehend. Erst seit Kurzem. Wrde mich freuen, wenn fredzi mehr ber den tudienalltag al alleinerziehende schreibt.

Lg

MillasMutti

----------


## MilasMutti83

Oh, dass S von meiner Tastatur geht kaum noch :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xy

Ihr knnt alle echt Stolz auf euch sein :Grinnnss!: wie luft eig so ein Alltag ab ,wie sieht der aus?vorallem von wo weis ich in welche Vorlesung ich muss&welche nicht ,ich dachte alle sind wichtig..wie luft das bei euch mit der Kinderbetreuung falls die Uni mal bis 20uhr geht.und vorallem wie oft?

Ich habe soviel fragen ber dieses Thema weil ich gerade mein Abitur nach hole und danach auch gerne Medizin studieren wrde,jedoch besteht auch der Kinderwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann man sich den Tag so vorstellen : 7Uhr  Kind in die Kita dann zur Uni bis 18 Uhr ,dann sieht man erst das Kind wieder..dazwischen in der Pause lernen oder evtl ein paar stunden arbeiten..
Abends daheim Kind ins Bett bringen ,Haushalt &lernen..danach tot mde ins Bett fallen ???ist dies die Regel oder eher nicht,das wre echt krass...vorallem hat man dann nichts vom Kind

----------


## Cuirina

Naja - bisweilen sieht es schon so aus, aber das ist von Semester zu Semester und auch von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich. 
Ich hatte - keine Ahnung.. zB war bei uns im dritten Studienjahr ein Block, wo ich eigentlich immer zwischen 14:00 und 17:00 nach hause kam. Da blieb Zeit, um noch was mit dem Kind zu machen und auch der Job war gut planbar. 
Dann wiederum gab es auch Semester, wo ich von frh bis spt in der Uni war. 
Zeit zum lernen braucht man zu hause so oder so und alleine bleibt eben auch der Haushalt an einer Person kleben. 

Aber davon ab - du sagst, du planst Studium und Kind.. dann solltest du das mit deinem Partner besprechen und sehen, wer wann wie zu hause bleiben kann. 
Medizin ist sehr zeitaufwndig und in den vergangenen Jahren kam meine Tochter oft zu kurz - umso mehr, seit mit der Klinik auch die Famulaturen dazugekommen sind und man unter der Woche einfach von frh bis spt in der Klinik ist.. 
Aber das gehrt zum Studium dazu. 
Schaffbar ist vieles - fraglich ist, ob man die Kraft dafr findet. (Aber du wrst berrascht, was fr Kraftreserven sich auftun, sobald es um das eigene Kind geht  :hmmm...:  )

Eine Sache solltest du aber auf jeden Fall beachten: Mit Kind ist Regelstudienzeit nicht immer machbar - egal, wie sehr du dich anstrengst. Es muss nur mal was passieren, wie - das Kind wird schwerer krank kurz vor einer wichtigen Klausur, die zulassungsreleveant ist fr ein anderes Fach .. bla... und schon hast du die Regelstudienzeit berschritten. Ich htte wegen meiner Tochter 5 Semester fr die Vorklinik haben drfen, habe es aber in 5 Semestern nicht geschafft, weil die Kleine ein paar mal im Krankenhaus war und schwupp... war das Bafg weg. Ich hab mich bis an die obersten Stellen vorgekmpft, aber nur zuckende Schultern gesehen. Wenn man also niemanden hat, der einen notfalls finanziert, sollte man sich klar machen, dass zu Kind und Haushalt und Uni evtl noch ein Job dazukommt und das kann wirklich sehr schlauchen, besonders in der Klausurenphase.

----------


## Xy

Danke Cuirina fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort.
berwiegen die Tage an den man von Frhs bis abends in der Uni ist ?
ich glaube ich kann das nicht von 7:00uhr bis 18:00 Uhr mein Kind nicht sehen auer das geht wirklich nur 1-2 Monate so und danach ist es erstmals wieder ruhiger,dass knnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Xy

Wie machst du das mit der Kinderbetreuung nach 18Uhr?

----------


## Xy

Wann hat man eig im Jahr Ferien bzw..vorlesungsfreie Zeit  ?

----------


## kartoffelbrei

Das variiert ein bisschen von Uni zu Uni, msste aber auf den Homepages stehen. Grob gesagt Ende Juli - Anfang/Mitte Oktober, 24.12. - 06.01., Ende Februar - Anfang/Mitte April

----------

